# Can't upgrade 12.1 to 12.2 on server TYAN



## pavlar (Oct 29, 2020)

After freebsd-update install :






su  dont work:





I am upgrading with sudo


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 29, 2020)

Same (?) error message found here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/new-xorg-switch-from-devd-to-udev.74144/page-4


----------



## Emrion (Oct 29, 2020)

Do you have a ssd as ada2? If yes, what brand / model?


----------



## pavlar (Oct 29, 2020)

Emrion said:


> Do you have a ssd as ada2? If yes, what brand / model?


Server TYAN S7002, HDD SATA not ssd.  It is not clear to me why the root does not work. Most likely an upgrade error due to the fact that the root does not work
$su
$ld-elf.so.1:/usr/local/bin/bash:Shared object has no run-time symbol table


----------



## pavlar (Oct 29, 2020)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Same (?) error message found here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/new-xorg-switch-from-devd-to-udev.74144/page-4


No, my problem is most likely that root does not work in bash. I can update system  only as a user through sudo


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2020)

pavlar said:


> Server TYAN S7002, HDD SATA not ssd. It is not clear to me why the root does not work. Most likely an upgrade error due to the fact that the root does not work
> 
> ```
> $su
> ...




You changed root's shell, didn't you? This is exactly the reason why we tell everyone NOT to change root's shell because you will inevitably end up in a situation like this. 

Anyway, why are you running su(1) in the first place? You got dropped into single user mode, you already have root access. Fix the problem with sh(1) or csh(1). 

The reason you got dropped to single user mode is because you have some serious filesystem inconsistencies. You can try to fix those with fsck(8). Hopefully nothing important got messed up and fixing the filesystem will make it boot properly.


----------



## pavlar (Oct 29, 2020)

Did fsck -y and changed the environment to csh. But the root does not work : elf_loaded_secrion: truncated ELF file


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2020)

Fix the filesystem issues, continue the upgrade and, for good measure, reinstall/upgrade all your packages; `pkg upgrade -f`. Then the bash issue is likely to be resolved too.


----------



## pavlar (Oct 29, 2020)

Now everything has been updated and the root is working. Thanks


----------

